# ICC-Profile veranschaulichen



## Onkel Jürgen (2. Juli 2003)

Also,
wer sich ein wenig mit dem nicht unkomplizierten Thema Farbmanagement beschäftigt, weiß ja, dass der Raum der druckbaren Farben kleiner ist als der RGB-Farbraum. Um die Umwandlung der Farbmodi möglichst sauber zu regeln, wurden die ICC-Profile entwickelt, die man in den Farbeinstellungen von Photoshop für RGB und CMYK ja zuweisen kann.
Leider ist im Wunderland der Bilddateien ein riesiger Berg eingebetteter Profile unterwegs. Jeder Scanner, jeder Monitor, jede Digitalkamera dreht da sein/ihr eigenes Ding.
Wichtig ist, die verwendeten Profile aufeinander abzustimmen.

Und nu zu meiner Frage:
Kennt jemand ein PC-Tool, das *.icc-Datein analysieren und grafisch darstellen kann, um sie miteinander zu vergleichen? Hab' sowas gesehen bei einem teuren Macintosh-Colormanagement-System.
Hab' zur Veranschaulichung einen Screenshot beigefügt, um zu zeigen, was ich meine. Ich bräuchte eine Zusammenschau der Farbräume (Gamuts), die das jeweilige Profil erzeugt.


----------



## nanda (2. Juli 2003)

Für den Mac meinst Du bestimmt ICCToolBox.

Vielleicht hilft Dir der Link zu "Profilers for Windows". Darin ist zumindest ein sog. "Profile Checker" dabei. Es gibt zwar auch noch den ICC Profile Inspector, aber ob es bei dem Prog die von Dir gewünschte graphische Darstellung gibt, weiß ich nicht.


----------

